# Activar el led "WiFi" del portátil. ---- (Solucionado)

## ScKaLiBuR

Buenas! Tengo un DELL XPS M1330 y no consigo hacer funcionar el led que indica que la WiFi está funcionando. El hecho es que la WiFi funciona perfectamente, pero el led no luce. Sin embargo, el del bluetooth que está justo al lado sí.

Es una "chorrada" pero me gustaría que todo estuviera ok. Alguien tiene alguna idea?

Saludos.Last edited by ScKaLiBuR on Thu Dec 10, 2009 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola amigo

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> Buenas! Tengo un DELL XPS M1330 y no consigo hacer funcionar el led que indica que la WiFi está funcionando. El hecho es que la WiFi funciona perfectamente, pero el led no luce. Sin embargo, el del bluetooth que está justo al lado sí.
> 
> Es una "chorrada" pero me gustaría que todo estuviera ok. Alguien tiene alguna idea?
> 
> Saludos.

 

Este post me interesa, tengo un año tratando de hacerlo funcionar, pero mi maquinita es una Acer Aspire 5100   :Rolling Eyes:  pero igual me interesa este post lastima que no te puedo ayudar   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lexming

Pues así a bote pronto se me ocurre que quizá no tengas activado el soporte en el kernel. Mira a ver si están marcadas las opciones en Device Drivers > LED Support en el conf del kernel.

Yo estoy en un Studio XPS 1340 y las LEDs funcionan bién  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

una rápida en google me dice que debes usar el driver iwlwifi, es asi ?

Si es asi, el soporte para esto está en el kernel, sólo tienes que activar CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS.

saluetes

----------

## vincent-

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

```
Device Drivers --->

     Network device support --->

          Wireless LAN --->

               Intel Wireless Wifi

                    Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers (NEW)
```

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Muchas gracias a todos!

Pues en efecto, no lo tenía activado en el Kernel, ya podía darle vueltas.

Hice exactamente lo que indica peratu, y a la primera funcionando.

Saludos!

----------

